# Fair Deal Scheme--Bank Account Question



## mollie006 (22 May 2013)

Hi,

Figuring this Fair Deal Scheme out for my 85 year old Aunt and hope someone can direct me. 

She is currently in Hospital and they will be releasing her in a few days and have pushed us to make immediate decisions where she will live.

She has a home worth about 30,000, maybe less.  It is in disrepair, needs a new roof and has no central heating. A lot of work would have to be done before her return.

She will go into respite at 780 per week.  She would get rehab and what she needs to try and be walking better.

My question is, if she goes to respite for a few weeks, can she get the central heat put into her house and all the things fixed and pay from her bank account without it being a problem with the government later?

Let's say after getting the heat and spending the money on the house---she then feels she can't live alone---then applies for the fair deal scheme---would it be a problem that she had recently spent the money?

She has about 100,000.00 in savings, which we just found out about today.
She has lived like a pauper, it seems to keep the money for a rainy day.  That day has come.

Thanks for any direction.
Mollie


----------



## dewdrop (23 May 2013)

Common sense would suggest that this should not create a problem.  I could only see this as a problem if someone transferred out money so as to reduce the balance.


----------



## elcato (23 May 2013)

dewdrop is correct. They specify on the form whether the person transferred any money to another person in the last x years. Central heating works would not apply but keep a receipt should they ask where that money went.


----------



## mollie006 (23 May 2013)

Thank you for the replies. 


We thought it wouldn't be a problem, but want to make sure before.  She may be able to stay in her house, with home help, once it is all fixed up.  

In speaking with her about money over the past few days, we found she owes a few large bills (none over 1,000).  Very hard to get her to tell anything regarding money.

When she is back in the house, she will be paying home help and I am assuming that is an okay expense as well.  So far, the best we can get is $550 a week for the help.  

Just being so cautious that we don't do anything that would make the government not pay with the Fair Deal if it ends up in 6 months that she has to go to a home.    She usually gives presents to her nieces and nephews of like $1000 for Christmas and $500 for birthdays, etc., but should I tell her she has to stop that?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## irishmoss (24 May 2013)

You should also check out housing grants for older people 
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...mes/housing_aid_for_older_persons_scheme.html


----------



## mollie006 (24 May 2013)

Thanks for the link...will look into it.

Should she stop giving gifts to people?  Have tried to read as much as possible, but am afraid will miss something.


----------



## Black Sheep (25 May 2013)

I think the HSE would be very happy to see her spending money on her house to make a comfortable home for her to live out her life there with some assistance from home help/carer as appropriate.

As this is her money it is important that it is spent on her quality of life in her own home if possible. Fair deal and nursing home is based on a needs assessment and is only granted when the person is highly dependent and needs pretty much round the clock professional care.

It would be a good idea to obtain the advice of a healthcare professional (public health nurse or OT) on the type of make over that would be best suited to her needs.

If having lived in her newly adapted home for some time and finds that she needs full time residential care she can then be re-assessed for fair deal

Any cash gifts given (during the previous 5 years) will be assessed by the HSE if she is applying for Fair Deal


----------



## mollie006 (25 May 2013)

Thank you for the info 

The gifts she gave to people were not very large sums up to 1,000. But, she has a nephew's wedding coming up and said she wants to give him 3,000 as he's always been good to her.

With the 5 year limit, we're worried now if that would be a problem?

Hopefully, she'd be fine in the house and not need fair deal....but, if she did need it, we don't want to her to jeopardize her future over gifts.    She isn't understanding why she wouldn't be able to spend her own money as she wishes, and I totally get what she's saying, but at least I can advise her.  

Thanks again


----------

